# Bulbs "keep burning out"



## B W E

I have a client who had me replace some landscape lights for her about 8-9 months ago. She provided the lights. They are some cheap "Do-It-Center" fixtures that use a T5 wedge base, 18 watt bulb.

She called me a couple months after I replaced the lights to say that some of the bulbs had already burned out. I told her that was the nature of the beast. 

She just called about an hour ago to say that many are burned out again, and that she is tired of having to replace them every two or three months.

How do you deal with these situations?

What I know:

~There is no over-voltage problem... roughly 11.9 volts to first fixture, 11.6 to last.

~T5 wedge base bulbs suck. In my opinion the connection is weak, and the resistance goes up. Would this cause them to burn out faster?

~Timers are set to run about 7 hours a day. She says they last about 2-3 months. Thats roughly 420-630 hours. Thought I heard those were good for around 500 hours. 

Funny thing is, when I was doing the job, she said how she hated having to replace the light bulbs all the time. I offered a "replacement / maintenance" plan (never offered it before, and gave it ZERO thought) to come by once a month and replace any burned out bulbs, for about $200. She declined. No she calls me every time a bulb burns out. So, how do you deal with this kind of issue? I didn't make or provide the bulbs, I don't warranty bulbs, but I don't want an unhappy customer.


----------



## Bulldog1

LED bulbs are all we will install now. They usually solve the burning out too fast issue.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> I have a client who had me replace some landscape lights for her about 8-9 months ago. She provided the lights. They are some cheap "Do-It-Center" fixtures that use a T5 wedge base, 18 watt bulb.
> 
> She called me a couple months after I replaced the lights to say that some of the bulbs had already burned out. I told her that was the nature of the beast.
> 
> She just called about an hour ago to say that many are burned out again, and that she is tired of having to replace them every two or three months.
> 
> How do you deal with these situations?
> 
> What I know:
> 
> ~There is no over-voltage problem... roughly 11.9 volts to first fixture, 11.6 to last.
> 
> ~T5 wedge base bulbs suck. In my opinion the connection is weak, and the resistance goes up. Would this cause them to burn out faster?
> 
> ~Timers are set to run about 7 hours a day. She says they last about 2-3 months. Thats roughly 420-630 hours. Thought I heard those were good for around 500 hours.
> 
> Funny thing is, when I was doing the job, she said how she hated having to replace the light bulbs all the time. I offered a "replacement / maintenance" plan (never offered it before, and gave it ZERO thought) to come by once a month and replace any burned out bulbs, for about $200. She declined. No she calls me every time a bulb burns out. So, how do you deal with this kind of issue? I didn't make or provide the bulbs, I don't warranty bulbs, but I don't want an unhappy customer.


 
find out from the manufacturer the EXACT life span of the bulb. Then you can prove to her that she is getting all she can out of them, and offer an upgrade


----------



## B W E

Thanks guys, Have either of you had issues with Wedge base fixtures/bulbs?


----------



## wildleg

tell her you are gonna have to charge her ea time you come out from now on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> Thanks guys, Have either of you had issues with Wedge base fixtures/bulbs?


 
I cannot believe they show this bulb life at 20,000 hrs, but here it is:



http://www.bulbs.com/eSpec.aspx?ID=10924


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> I cannot believe they show this bulb life at 20,000 hrs, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bulbs.com/eSpec.aspx?ID=10924


From what I understand, Xenon lasts quite a bit longer than standard incandescent.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> From what I understand, Xenon lasts quite a bit longer than standard incandescent.


 

Will that work with your fixture?


----------



## Bulldog1

I think this place has what you need.


http://www.superbrightleds.com/malibu.htm


----------



## B W E

Thanks again guys, called her and left a message, suggesting Xenon bulbs as next best or LED as the best. Will see what she ends up doing. Just bummed that I spent so much time on the phone with her trying not to say "Bulbs burn out. I didn't supply them, I don't warranty them."

Considering where she told me she bought the last batch, they were most likely the 500 hr. bulbs, and she got what she paid for.


----------



## captkirk

If you decide to go LED just make sure they are listed to be outside... many of them arent. By T5 im assuming you mean MR16 type bulbs.


----------



## B W E

captkirk said:


> If you decide to go LED just make sure they are listed to be outside... many of them arent. By T5 im assuming you mean MR16 type bulbs.


No, its a T5 Wedge base.


----------



## captkirk

Oh .... right.. I thought those were gu 5.somethings... 

Im not a fan of those. That seems about right for them...
Just tell the twat that is normal.... And you know, you get a little mosture in the fixture where the bulb lives and its only a matter of time ....
How confident are you on the readings you to..? I had a customer that was going through 12v par 38's in about two months time. But they were at around 16 volts and they were almost all daisy chained so you had some at 12 and the end ones at 16..


----------

